# iFrame soll automatisch größe ändern?



## SilverVegeto (17. März 2004)

Hy Leute! Ich bins mal wieder  ! Ich habe ein iFrame bei mir eingebaut das in einer Tabelle drin ist. In dem iFrame erscheint ein Forum, das natürlich unterschliedliche Größen hat da es auf die länge der Beiträge ankommt. Ich möchte jetzt gerne das mein iFrame immer zu 100% wie das Forum groß ist.

Das hier ist der Code den ich habe:

<tbody>
  <tr>
    <td><iframe src="http://www.  .de" frameborder="0" height="100%" width="953"></iframe></td>
  </tr>
 </tbody>

Leider Funktioniert der nicht, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Tim C. (18. März 2004)

Das wird ohne Scriptsprachen, rein in HTML nicht gehen.
Über PHP könnte man es vielleicht lösen, aber schön ist die Lösung auch nicht.
Über Javascript könnte es evtl. auch gehen, wüsste aber dabei nicht wie.


----------

